# Question about Lysimachia nummularia



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

Im new to planted aquariums, and have been shopping around on online sources for aquarium plants. I noticed that a few of them sell Lysimachia nummularia or Golden creeping jenny. I grow this in my garden outside, and it goes crazy, it has carpeted my garden like a weed. I was just wondering if anyone grows this in their tank and how it does. Also if it would be possable for me to use some from my garden outside? It is an attractive plant, and I like the color, but I know nothing about growing it in an aquarium! Thanks in advance for any info, or advice.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There is a nice write up on this plant in the Plant Finder. It will do fine in your tank as long as it lighting needs are met. If you use the L. nummularia that is currently growing in your garden it may drop some or all of it's leaves as it acclimates to being underwater.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 11, 2005)

MatPat said:


> There is a nice write up on this plant in the Plant Finder. It will do fine in your tank as long as it lighting needs are met. If you use the L. nummularia that is currently growing in your garden it may drop some or all of it's leaves as it acclimates to being underwater.


This is exactly what I did - yanked it out of my garden, then floated it in my tank. It took a few weeks to really converted to submerged growth, but it did without any real hang-ups. After that, I bunched it together and planted it in the substrate. Nice plant, both in the dirt and in the tank.

G


----------



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, I might have to try that! Ill have to act quick since it is getting pretty cold outside here now and the creeping jenny is starting to look a little raggedy!


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry I have posted by mistake and I don't find the option "delete" in the Edit window.
Excuse me.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I also got my _Lysimachia nummularia_ "Aurea" grown in emersed form from a garden center. The emersed form has larger leaves and a creeping growth habit that change significantly when it is kept submersed. The leaves become slightly smaller and more delicate while its growth habit changes from horizontal and creeping to a fairly upright standard stem plant style. In submersed form I find it similar to _Micranthemum umbrosum_, although it has woodier, more rugged stems, slightly larger and more yellowish leaves, and grows noticeably slower. A very pretty mid-ground plant for the aquarium.


----------

